# Keyon Dooling signs, Jameer OUT of Orlando?



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

Keyon Dooling, the backup to Damon Jones on miami last season, signed a 4 yr, 11 million contract with Orlando with the promise of a "chance to start".

doesn't seem like the Magic want Jameer with that move.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Ugh... here we go again. Are we EVER going to have competent management?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What a joke. Dooling isn't even better than Jameer right now. Dooling has shown flashes of being very good, but he's been way too inconsistent his entire career. In all likelihood this is the only significant move the Magic will make all summer, which sucks. 

Say hello to the lottery for the 3rd year in a row...


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

heard they were talking about gettin rid of Francis for someone...... and starting both Dooling and Nelson............ dunno tho


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Sigh...

Thanks, Orlando. Having three undersized guards who are shoot-first, pass-later is a just _great_ idea. Really.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I can see a deal over the Horizon... Or else Dooling will get no more than 15 minutes a game. Hopefully one of the guards gets sent to Minny. But we have the same problem with shoot first pgs.... Why can't we all just have a healthy Jason Kidd or Steve Nash...


----------



## franchise311 (Jun 28, 2005)

Don't see them trading Francis or Jameer any time soon, so we're going to have to live with a small back court this year.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yyzlin said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Thanks, Orlando. Having three undersized guards who are shoot-first, pass-later is a just _great_ idea. Really.


Hahhaa that is exactly what I thought


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Steve Francis will never be a SHOOTING GUARD!!! And undersized backcourt can't survive in modern basketball 
Do you guys think that there are still chances to trade Steve?


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

At least he won't be making anymore plays like this against us...


----------

